# Eurotrims 16 inch stainless steel wheeltrims



## thegreatescape (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi all 
I have lost one of the wheel trims (eurotrims 16 inch stainless steel)for my ford autosleeper pollensa.
Does anybody know where i could find a replacement (new or second hand)?
Thanks if anybody can help


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Local breaker, e-bay, etc.
I have 4 plastic 16" trims surplus.

Ray.


----------

